# February - April 2013 Releases



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
*
MANY NEW RELEASES CONFIRMED!!*

Firstly let's go to _Gotrek and Felix_ who are taking the helm of the ship for the first two months with re-releases of each omnibus, the new fourth omnibus, the new novel _Road of Skulls_ and a new audio-drama.
















































Road of Skulls said:


> Gotrek and Felix: unsung heroes of the Empire, or nothing more than common thieves and murderers? The truth perhaps lies somewhere in between, and depends entirely upon whom you ask... Gotrek and Felix race to the dwarf hold at Karak Kadrin, finding it besieged by one of the grand armies of Chaos under the command of Warlord Garmr. When King Ungrim Ironfist speaks of the legendary ‘Road of Skulls’ and of the hated foe’s attempts to open a portal into the Realm of Chaos, Gotrek senses that a great doom awaits him – though it may not be the one he would choose for himself. As the king’s own son leads his army of Slayers to fulfil an ancient prophecy, it seems that Garmr’s hour of victory may be at hand...














Curse of the Everliving said:


> Gotrek and Felix: unsung heroes of the Empire, or nothing more than common thieves and murderers? The truth perhaps lies somewhere in between, and depends entirely upon whom you ask... While travelling north in pursuit of hobgoblin gold, Gotrek and Felix find themselves holed up in the infamous Castle Bilenkov as guests of the curious Count Viktor. While the old man seems harmless enough, Felix soon finds himself the target of an ancient Kislevite curse, battling for his very soul against the insidious daemon Ghrizzhtadt. With Gotrek’s resistance to magic waning, the adventurers have no choice but to confront the eternal evil of the Everliving...



Now onto more new releases.












The Greater Good said:


> When the world of Quadravidia comes under attack by the insidious tau, only one man can defeat the aliens and save the planet in the Emperor’s name: the legendary Hero of the Imperium, Commissar Ciaphas Cain. When the aliens call for a ceasefire, Cain expects the worst, and his fears are answered in the form of the dread menace of the tyranids. As a hive fleet approaches Quadravidia, Cain must try to forge an alliance between the Imperium and the tau – but can he truly trust the inscrutable xenos?














The Death of Antagonis said:


> The Black Dragons fall upon the world of Antagonis, summoned to combat the plague of undeath that has engulfed the planet. Allying themselves with Inquisitor Werner Lettinger and a force of Sisters of Battle, the Black Dragons endeavour to save the souls of the Imperial citizens who have succumbed to the contagion. But there is more than a mere infection at play – the dread forces of Chaos lie behind the outbreak, and the Black Dragons stand in the way of the Dark Gods’ victory…














Path of the Incubus said:


> The eternal city of Commorragh has been cast into turmoil by the Dysjunction, a cataclysmic disturbance in the very fabric of its existence. As the streets are inundated with horrors from beyond the veil, Supreme Overlord Asdrubael Vect battles to keep his enemies in check and maintain his stranglehold over the riven city. Kabal turns upon kabal, archon against archon as the fires of hell are unleashed. Redemption for Commorragh rests in the hands of a disgraced incubus warrior wrongly accused of triggering the Dysjunction itself. His efforts to reclaim his lost honour could save the city or damn it forever – assuming it can survive the daemonic invasion and the archons’ deadly battles for supremacy.














Space Wolves: Blood of Asaheim said:


> After half a century apart, in service to the Deathwatch and the Chapter, Space Wolves Ingvar and Gunnlaugr are reunited. Sent to defend an important shrine world against the plague-ridden Death Guard, the Grey Hunters clash with the pious Sisters of Battle, who see the Space Wolves as little better than the enemy they fight. As enemies close in around them and treachery is revealed, Gunnlaugr and his warriors must hold the defenders together – even as hidden tensions threaten to their the pack apart.














Fire Caste said:


> In the jungles of the Dolorosa Coil, a coalition of alien tau and human deserters have waged war upon the Imperium for countless years. Fresh Imperial Guard forces from the Arkhan Confederates are sent in to break the stalemate and annihilate the xenos. But greater forces are at work, and the Confederates soon find themselves broken and scattered. As they fight a desperate guerrilla war, their only hope may lie in the hands of a disgraced commissar, hell-bent on revenge.














The Sigilite said:


> Warmaster Horus has divided the Imperium in a bloody civil war, but while his armies prepare for battle the Emperor himself remains curiously absent. In his place stands Malcador – legendary Sigillite, First Lord of Terra and regent to the throne, and now arguably the single most powerful man in the entire galaxy. Imperial Army officer Hasani Sabbyat is seconded to Malcador’s command for a secret mission into the wastelands of Gyptus, and along the way he learns the truth behind the Heresy and a great deal more about the destiny of mankind. Where do Malcador’s true loyalties lie?














Best of Hammer and Bolter 2 said:


> Hammer and Bolter is Black Library’s digital magazine, bringing you the best in Warhammer and Warhammer 40,000 short fiction every month. Now, for the first time in print, the editors are proud to present the best stories from the second year of issues, with contributions from Black Library veterans like Graham McNeill, Nick Kyme and Rob Sanders, through to some rising stars and a host of new talent. Featuring stories from across the Warhammer World and the grim darkness of the far future, The Best of Hammer and Bolter: Volume Two is an essential collection of sci-fi and fantasy shorts from the dark vaults of the Black Library.


Epicness. Sheer epicness...


LotN


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome. Thanks for the info- looks like I'm going to be handing GW more of my money


----------



## NIKT208 (Mar 14, 2011)

Is that complete, where is Angel Exterminatus and Betrayer?


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Really digging the new Gotrek and Felix omnibus covers.


----------



## Karthak (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like Fire Caste isn't going to be from the perspective of a Tau soldier. A pity.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Karthak said:


> Looks like Fire Caste isn't going to be from the perspective of a Tau soldier. A pity.


Very much so, but it may still happen one day.


LotN


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm very curious by The Death of Antagonis.
How this special Chapter will act with the hard and pitiless Sisters of Battle...


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Where did you find this?, I am new to site but not to HH or Black Library?


----------

